# Google Nexus 4



## ThatAndroidShow (Oct 10, 2011)

What do you guys think the specs, name, and manufacturer of the Nexus 4 device will be? Android Jelly Bean is a given, but do you think Samsung will make it again? I heard rumors that it will have an Intel Medfield chip, and heard names like the Nexus Ultima, X, and Black thrown around. What do you guys think? And do you think Verizon well carry it?


----------



## youngpettyboi (Jul 2, 2011)

I personally hope that HTC can make the phone. HTC build quality, Moto radios, and a Samsung Super AMOLED HD+ screen would be AWESOME. As far as names go, I think a cool name would be the Nexus Ultima, that sounds really cool. Hopefully it can have a quad-core Exynos chipset in it. I wouldn't need another cellular device lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

